# massey 175 hydraulic problem



## gregespey1 (8 mo ago)

My remote for my three point flip over plow wont work, it seems that it also makes the three point lift drop or lift as well as the lever for the three point. I can only use the remote if im pulling a drawbar implement. How do i fix this. I also have the two lever hydraulic control on top the engine.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I suppose by now you're aware that there are multiple shortcomings with the hydraulic systems of that series Massey tractors. It was originally the same basic three point lift system employed on the Ferguson 20, 30, and the Ford N series tractors. Unless the tractor was equipped with a multi power transmission, or a split torque clutch, independent PTO and auxiliary hydraulic pump, then all it came with was the three point lift. If you needed external or remote hydraulics, you have to get creative. 

If you have only the single lift pump, you need a diverter valve of one type or another. You mentioned a two lever hydraulic control. There was such a valve offered, but it would be mounted on the right front corner of the lift housing, not on top of the engine. That may well be what you have, and the location stated might have been a misprint. 

If that is indeed what you have, and things don't work as you'd like, there may be a few things you can do. Some photos of what you have and how your plow is connected to it might help.


----------

